# Tesla owner who claimed an “Autopilot crash” loses license in China



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Tesla owner who claimed an “Autopilot crash" loses license in China


For his irresponsible use of a vehicle despite being intoxicated, the Model X owner who alleged an Autopilot crash was punished.




www.teslarati.com


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

No surprise here.


----------

